# 2nd Intake Manifold [email protected]!!



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

I got the manifold gasket replaced about a year and a half ago or 30,000 miles ago. It was done at a certified Nissan dealership and now..........it's starting to do the same thing again when I have the car in park and idle, the idle goes up and down just a little bit. Any ideas on this? It's not under the warranty anymore and it is not normal, for the last year and a half its been idling perfect. Tuneup, distro was done at the same time frame.


----------



## chrispofahl (Nov 16, 2006)

You absolutely positive that it's the gasket? Mine was doing that as well and it was the idler pulley on the drive belt. The bearing in it was going bad. Replaced the bearing and it runs like new again.


----------

